# Recent pictures of Yeager



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

I realize I haven't posted pictures of Yeager in months! We miss all the friends/pals here on SM and hope everyone's doing well! Life got hectic in May with college graduation, then so soon I had to take the LSAT(required test for admission to law school) in June. I had everything planned so well, take the test in June and then turn in applications, then head back to China to visit my grandparents who I miss dearly. Alas, they say life is what happens to you when you're busy making other plans. I ended up canceling my score, which means I'll have to take the 5 hr test again in October :smilie_tischkante: and more studying during this time. I decided to take a long break after the June blunder, now it's been 2 months since, and I really need to buckle down and get back into the rhythm of things again. 

Also, I started to give Yeager full blown haircuts by myself, not just touch-ups like before, so I've been a little reluctant to share his rugged look :blush:

Here are some recent pictures of the bum 

this is at the park when his hair was getting really long









after the haircut


















Wanting to drive 


















Random note, we've discovered a monthly Corgi meet-up at the local dog park, they're all the riot!! They're so outgoing and just love a little white dog like Yeager, presumbly because he resembles a sheep :HistericalSmiley: I'll try to sneak some pictures at the next meet-up.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

SARAH, Yeager looks fabulous...and you have done a wonderful job clipping him! Handsome little man you have there.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I agree! Great job on the clipping. Yeager looks adorable. He has the sweetest face. :wub: Congratulations on your college graduation! :celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor
Sounds like you've had a hectic few months. Good luck on your LSAT in October. That's when my daughter is taking it also. It sounds incredibly difficult. :blink:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

almitra said:


> SARAH, Yeager looks fabulous...and you have done a wonderful job clipping him! Handsome little man you have there.


Thanks Sandra  also thanks for the friend add!



educ8m said:


> I agree! Great job on the clipping. Yeager looks adorable. He has the sweetest face. :wub: Congratulations on your college graduation! :celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor
> Sounds like you've had a hectic few months. Good luck on your LSAT in October. That's when my daughter is taking it also. It sounds incredibly difficult. :blink:


Thank you Deb! Good luck to your daughter also!  This test is indeed incredibly difficult but can be incredibly rewarding when you score well.


----------



## Baleigh42 (Jul 20, 2011)

He is absolutely precious! Love the cut! Good luck in October!!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes indeed, best wishes for October, Sarah!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi, Sarah! It is so nice to hear from you and Yeager. My, you have been busy. Yeager is just adorable and I love your pics.:wub: You did a great job on his cut. I sure save a lot of money doing Rose & Lily myself, although I do make some "boo-boos".:HistericalSmiley:Thanks for your post.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sarah - so great to hear from you and see pix of Yaeger again.:wub::wub: You did a great job on his haircut - he looks adorable. Is he taking driving lessons?:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
Congrats on your graduation - try to just enjoy that victory without stressing over the LSATs. Good luck in October. My son took the LSATs last year and did well but not as well as he wanted to to get into a really great law school. I think he's dropped the idea of law school right now since he loves the work he's doing. Maybe another time.


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

You did a great job in clipping! I too started to trim Jasmine coat myself but I've yet to find nice scissor for trimming so might send her to grooming soon to have new cut...

Can I ask what scissor you are using to trim yeager?


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

The hair cut looks great. And the best part is if you make a mistake it will grow out. I know I experiment of Lilly all the time.

Love the pictures!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi Yeager & Sarah---we have missed you! I was recently thinking . . . ummmm, where are those two? Glad to see new pics of my little buddy. Thanks for posting!
His cut looks super---kudos to you!
Don't worry about deleting your score---wish I could delete some of my mistakes! :HistericalSmiley::innocent:
Sending you hugs.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Congrats college grad! Studying for those exams can be a real pain in the butt, especially when after graduation all you want to do is have fun. I remember MCAT time very well. Just relax, it is just another test and you have taken hundreds of them. I love your pup, your siggy photo is one of my faves.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Baleigh42 said:


> He is absolutely precious! Love the cut! Good luck in October!!


Thank you 



almitra said:


> Yes indeed, best wishes for October, Sarah!


Thanks again Sandra!



aprilb said:


> Hi, Sarah! It is so nice to hear from you and Yeager. My, you have been busy. Yeager is just adorable and I love your pics.:wub: You did a great job on his cut. I sure save a lot of money doing Rose & Lily myself, although I do make some "boo-boos".:HistericalSmiley:Thanks for your post.


Thanks April  Rose and Lily both look as gorgeous as can be, you do a great job with the haircuts!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Sarah - so great to hear from you and see pix of Yaeger again.:wub::wub: You did a great job on his haircut - he looks adorable. Is he taking driving lessons?:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> Congrats on your graduation - try to just enjoy that victory without stressing over the LSATs. Good luck in October. My son took the LSATs last year and did well but not as well as he wanted to to get into a really great law school. I think he's dropped the idea of law school right now since he loves the work he's doing. Maybe another time.


Sue, it's great to be back on SM again :heart: I'm glad to hear your son found the work he loves, and he made a very smart decision to not pursue a JD from a mediocre school, the debt is simply not worth it, good for him  I also did not want to settle for a so-so score so I canceled my score since two of the schools that I really want to attend average test scores. 



muchan said:


> You did a great job in clipping! I too started to trim Jasmine coat myself but I've yet to find nice scissor for trimming so might send her to grooming soon to have new cut...
> 
> Can I ask what scissor you are using to trim yeager?


Thank you Nophie  I use this set called "Scaredy Cut Silent Clipper" that I found on Amazon. It's basically a regular scissor with different combs attached. Then I use a smaller scissor with blunt ends on his facial hair.



cyndrae said:


> The hair cut looks great. And the best part is if you make a mistake it will grow out. I know I experiment of Lilly all the time.
> 
> Love the pictures!


Thanks Cindy! Yes the best part is that the hair grows out fast, so no pressure:HistericalSmiley: Lilly's hair looks great, and I love all the different braids that you try on her.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Hi Yeager & Sarah---we have missed you! I was recently thinking . . . ummmm, where are those two? Glad to see new pics of my little buddy. Thanks for posting!
> His cut looks super---kudos to you!
> Don't worry about deleting your score---wish I could delete some of my mistakes! :HistericalSmiley::innocent:
> Sending you hugs.


Thank you Sandi  we missed you and little Kitzel:wub: too, hope you both are doing well :hugging:Yes, as much as I'm not happy about having to retake it, I'm so thankful for the opportunity to try again!



gopotsgo said:


> Congrats college grad! Studying for those exams can be a real pain in the butt, especially when after graduation all you want to do is have fun. I remember MCAT time very well. Just relax, it is just another test and you have taken hundreds of them. I love your pup, your siggy photo is one of my faves.


Thank you Gigi! I really put the LSAT on a pedestal the first time, which is why I overstressed on the actual test date. Thanks for your advice  a lot of my friends are also stressing about the MCAT beast haha.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey Sarah , missed u and yeagerbum in SM (althought i am happy to have u in FB ^_^ but its also nice to see u here) thanks for the yeager-fix-photos. I missed this cutie pie. I think that u did a great job with his hair :wub: 

Ooooh i can not wait to see pictures of corgis and the sheep in the next meetup  :wub:

Hugs
Kat


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Katkoota said:


> Hey Sarah , missed u and yeagerbum in SM (althought i am happy to have u in FB ^_^ but its also nice to see u here) thanks for the yeager-fix-photos. I missed this cutie pie. I think that u did a great job with his hair :wub:
> 
> Ooooh i can not wait to see pictures of corgis and the sheep in the next meetup  :wub:
> 
> ...


Thanks Kat :hugging: Great new siggy of Snowy and Crystal by the way :wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Yeager looks great and completely adorable!! 
I think you're doing a really good job on the haircuts!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Meme don't want to seem fourword, but...Hi, Yeager, I tink you be bery hansom. Want to cum an pway wit meme?:innocent::wub:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

iheartbisou said:


> Yeager looks great and completely adorable!!
> I think you're doing a really good job on the haircuts!!


Thanks Andrea!! I love your new profile picture of Bisou <3!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Sylie said:


> Meme don't want to seem fourword, but...Hi, Yeager, I tink you be bery hansom. Want to cum an pway wit meme?:innocent::wub:


:wub::wub: aw Yeager is flattered!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

yeager is adorable as always !!! and u have done a terrific job on his haircut , congrats on ur college grad , give yourself a huge pat on the back and good luck on ur lsat!


----------

